# Hi everyone!!!! ~



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all

Im new to this. Ive posted a couple of posts under vasectomy reversal as my partner is due to have his done in 6 weeks. Need some advice please!!!!!
Maybe im being abit thick but could someone tell me wat DH means please.

Lots of love

Claire


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Hiya

Just wanted to say a big welcome to this amazing site! I have made some incredably friends onthis site and I would never have made it through without them!

Good luck in your journey I hope all your dreams come true!

Toni

PS - DH is darling husband!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

and welcome hun....Your not thick I was exactly the same when I first came to the site feel free to ask anything you like we don't bite    dh means (darling husband) All's I can say is   to you and your husband for the forth coming operation, it's all down to the surgeon and what  procedure the previous surgeon did for the actual vasectomy... I wish you every success that all goes well....Hows dh feeling about it? 

Hope to see you posting fingers crossed for u both xxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Claire,

Hope you got my reply about the reversal. I sent it and then the topic was moved and I couldn't get to it, so hope you found it ok. Sorry if you didn't understand my lingo! DH is Dear Husband and DP is Dear Partner.

Welcome to FF! I find that this is my new life saver - it's really helping me on the traumatic journey of infertility! Hope you'll have lots of success.
H x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Claire

Just wanted to welcome you to FF, sure you will find this site invaluable. Your not thick at all, there are so many abbreviations it can take a while to get the hang of it. There is a guide here that may help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

 with your DH's operation.

x x x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

cant give you any advise just wanted to say hello and that you have come to the right place

keepinghope xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all thanks for your replies.

Princess - DP is very nervous about reversal.We talk about it alot. He already as 2 children from his previous marriage so we just hoping it works. Got everything crossed all the time x x x x


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi hrq

Just found yr message about the reversal. I have posted you a reply on there.
Sorry to hear yr sad news.

x x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hi, fingers.crossed just wanted to say this is a great forum, everyone is very helpful
Lots of luck
Elisa x


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

hi thanks for reply. 

good luck to you too x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Claire 

Just wanted to say I hope your DP's reversal goes well and your able to have a child together, there are a number of women on FF in the same situation as your self and I am sure you will soon be addicted to FF and the time will fly.
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
New Members FAQ~
CLICK HERE

*Meanings ~ 
*CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ 
*CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ 
*CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ 
*CLICK HERE

G&B ~ Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *claire* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Claire, I just wanted to say welcome to Ferility Freinds. 

I am sure you will get all the support and advice you need here. 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need 
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello. 

Thank you for all yr kind messages. Everyone been so nice x x 

Lots of luck to everyone


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck with the verectomy reversal!!  

Welcome to FF!!!
Love Natalie xxxx


----------

